# in de shit



## polyglotguy

When you hear this expression in Dutch, is it a compliment?


----------



## Suehil

Probably not, but some context would help.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


polyglotguy said:


> When you hear this expression in Dutch, is it a compliment?


The Dutch expression originally was "goed/diep in de stront", which means 'in serious troubles'. This can be due to external causes or due to a personal issue.
But here we need more context, as Suehil already indicated.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jacquesvd

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> The Dutch expression originally was "goed/diep in de stront", which means 'in serious troubles'. This can be due to external causes or due to a personal issue.
> But here we need more context, as Suehill already indicated.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


'Goed in de stront zitten' is inderdaad de uitdrukking die ik al een leven lang hoor voor iemand die serieuze problemen heeft, maar ik hoor meer en meer bij jongeren dat 'stront' door 'shit' vervangen wordt met nog altijd dezelfde betekenis. 

Los gezegd 'shit' wordt het woord vandaag veel gebruikt voor hetgeen vroeger 'verdomme' heette.


----------



## HKK

"Goed in de shit zitten" just means "to be in deep shit". Somehow I think the word 'shit' is less graphic that 'stront'. In fact I don't think I've ever heard the variant with the Dutch word, and I would find it more inappropriate than the other one.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Four letter word warning...



jacquesvd said:


> maar ik hoor meer en meer bij jongeren dat 'stront' door 'shit' vervangen wordt met nog altijd dezelfde betekenis.


Zeker en vast.
Nog een variant: "tot over zijn oren in de stront zitten", waarbij het Nederlandse woord voor faecaliën inderdaad regelmatig vervangen wordt door de Engelse vertaling.


HKK said:


> In fact I don't think I've ever heard the variant with the Dutch word,


QED ;-).


> and I would find it more inappropriate than the other one.


These phrases indeed do not express the most cultivated thoughts, to put it mildly.

Quite a few of this kind of words are indeed replaced by the English translations (especially shit and fuck). But to me, the English variants don't strike me as less (or more) inappropriate. But that's maybe the start of a new thread.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

You can also say *diep in de shit (zitten)* or *dik in de shit (zitten)* to mean '(to be) in deep trouble'. Those cannot however be used for another possible meaning of *goed in de shit zitten*, one that is equivalent to a construction like *goed in het geld zitten*, viz. 'to be in possession of a lot of hashish'. Although I must admit that this last interpretation is rather far-fetched.


----------

